# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Katsklauw maakt je immuum tegen winterkwalen

## FRANCOIS580

*﻿De natuur biedt je vele mogelijkheden om je doeltreffend te beschermen tegen typsiche winterkwalen als verkoudheden, griep, bronchitis en andere vervelende aandoening van zowel de onderste luchtwegen. Er is niet alleen het erg zoete wonderplantje stevia, de antioxydantrijke acaïbes en cafeïnerijke oppeppers als guarana en maté. Katsklauw, eveneens afkomstig uit het Zuid- Amerikaanse continent, moet voor al deze voorgangers beslist niet onderdoen. 
Katsklauw geeft een enorme boost aan je immuumsysteem. Het is een van de sterste weerstandsverhogende middelen die de natuur je te bieden heeft. Wat is eigenlijk katsklauw en wat zijn de effecten van deze klimplant op je gezondheid?*


*(Francois580)*


Ongetwijfeld zullen velen zich afvragen wat katsklauw eigenlijk wel mag zijn. Katsklauw is een klimplant die vooral groeit in tropische gebieden in zowel Zuid- als Centraal Amerika. Katsklauw behoort tot de liaanfamilie. Deze plant beschikt over doornen die sterk lijken op kattennagels, waarmee ze zich rond bomen slingeren. De plaatselijke bevolking, meestal indianen, gebruiken de vezelige binnenbast van deze katsklauw tegen allerlei infectieziekten, maagaandoeningen en gewrichtsklachten. Langzaam maar zeker wist katsklauw ook de westerse wetenschappers te overtuigen van zijn vele positieve gezondsheidseffecten, zodat het nu nog nauwelijks is weg te denken uit de fytotherapie en de natuurgeneeskunde.



*Kies voor de juiste soort katsklauw*

﻿ 

Bij de aankoop van katsklauw moet je zéker opletten op de samenstelling van het preparaat. Er zijn immers twee soorten katsklauw. De uncaria tomentosa is de sterkste soort, terwijl de Uncaria Guianensis is veel minder krachtig is. Deze eerder minderwaardige katsklauw wordt nochtans in vele pretaraten gebruikt. Waakzaamheid hierbij is dus zeker geboden. Koop daarom ook katsklauw in een natuurwinkel of een bioshop.

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Nora

Wat kun je dan doen met katklauw als je het gekocht hebt? Trek je het in water zoals thee of kun je het door je eten vermengen?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Intressante vraag waarop ik je zo vlug mogelijk een passend antwoord zal op geven Nora. Bedankt alvast!

----------

